# How to respond to Natural Justice letter?



## susan57 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello friends and expats. 
I received a letter from DIBP this morning about adverse information received.

1. I am studying full time in Australia and my husband is working in Thailand. He has been living in Thai for 19 years. We applied Student (Subsequent Entrant) (subclass 500) visa for him this year.

2. We did mistake while filling in the application form where as stated that he is holding Thailand Permanent Residency (We are from Pakistan originally). We misunderstood the term PR as we are considering him as PR since he has been living there for such long time. The fact is that he is holding non-residency/temporary visa in Thailand. A permanent visa is being applied for but it is yet to be finalised.

My question is that, How shall we respond to the letter? What documents shall we provide? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

susan57 said:


> Hello friends and expats.
> I received a letter from DIBP this morning about adverse information received.
> 
> 1. I am studying full time in Australia and my husband is working in Thailand. He has been living in Thai for 19 years. We applied Student (Subsequent Entrant) (subclass 500) visa for him this year.
> ...


I advise you to contact a MARA registered agency. Your application contained false information. I don't think "oops, mistake, sorry" is going to cut it. You need professional assistance, IMO.


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

Guys I need help!
I got NJ email and have to comment.
I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention my name.
2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available
now this contradicts information I provided that I'm full time permanent employee of the company working 6 days a week. 
Beside the staff in our office which deal with trading, our company has marketing and installation, service and maintenance technicians. these persons work on fields. Im being service and maintenance technician, work on field. now the staff member from the office did not mentioned our name! and just given information about staff members available in office. 
How you advice me to comment on this situation? my employer is ready to give whatever declaration he may need to give to prove my employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy86 said:


> Guys I need help!
> I got NJ email and have to comment.
> I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention my name.
> 2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available
> ...


In my opinion, NJL reply should be drafted by a MARA agent or an immigration lawyer
You will undoubtedly spend some money, but it will be money well spent

Give him all the facts and proceed as per his advice

Cheers


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion, NJL reply should be drafted by a MARA agent or an immigration lawyer
> You will undoubtedly spend some money, but it will be money well spent
> 
> Give him all the facts and proceed as per his advice
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Could you please suggest any MARA agent/Immigration lawyer? I'm from India as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy86 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Could you please suggest any MARA agent/Immigration lawyer? I'm from India as well.


I have no idea

Maggie may be able to help
She may know some good agents

Cheers


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea
> 
> Maggie may be able to help
> She may know some good agents
> ...


Ah okay. How can I contact Maggie?! Sorry to ask, I'm new to this forum!


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

Andy86 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea
> ...


I would suggest you to take MARA agents help.recently I had to go for legal submission


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> I would suggest you to take MARA agents help.recently I had to go for legal submission


Have you received any update after your comment to NJ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy86 said:


> Ah okay. How can I contact Maggie?! Sorry to ask, I'm new to this forum!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/maggie-may24.html

Cheers


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

Andy86 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest you to take MARA agents help.recently I had to go for legal submission
> ...


Hello, 
Mine was not NJ.but CO asked for same set of documents twice.So my Mara agent thought in such situation it's appropriate to go for legal submission.


----------

